# Suppliers/reconditioners



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm looking to upgrade my Gaggia Classic and have convinced myself a Fracino is the way forward - unsure which one yet! Can anybody recommend a supplier or somewhere that handled recon. machines?


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

Coffebean on the forum might be worth a shout


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

What's your budget and do you have any particular favourite machine that you like the look of?

Andy


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

Blackstone said:


> Coffebean on the forum might be worth a shout


Thanks


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

coffeebean said:


> What's your budget and do you have any particular favourite machine that you like the look of?
> 
> Andy


Budget would be around £500. I like the look of them all, but as always would want as much as I could get for the money which is why I'm considering recon.


----------



## jamster (Feb 6, 2014)

The fracinos are good value for money compared to some other brands. Might be worth considering new if you can stretch.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Can do you a brand new Piccino for £650, Cherub for £750 or an Ariete for £850.


----------

